# UFC 80 Picks



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Jan 4, 2008)

My record is not so great so don't go out & bet on these but here they are:
Sat 19/01/08
18:00
*Metro Radio Arena* Newcastle Upon Tyne,  GB
UFC 80


Also on PPV

Card:

B.J. Penn v Joe Stevenson - BJ
Gabriel Gonzaga v Fabricio Werdum - Gonzaga
Jess Liaudin v Marcus Davis - Davis
Wilson Gouveia v Jason Lambert - Jason
Jorge Rivera v Kendall Grove - Kendall
Antoni Hardonk v Colin Robinson - Hardonk
Paul Kelly v Paul Taylor - Kelly
James Lee v Alessio Sakara - Sakara
Per Eklund v Sam Stout - Eklund

Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Omar B (Jan 4, 2008)

*B.J. Penn* v Joe Stevenson
*Gabriel Gonzaga* v Fabricio Werdum
Jess Liaudin v *Marcus Davis*
Wilson Gouveia v *Jason Lambert*
Jorge Rivera v *Kendall Grove*
Antoni Hardonk v Colin Robinson - Don't know these 2
Paul Kelly v Paul Taylor - Don't know these 2 either
James Lee v *Alessio Sakara*
Per Eklund v Sam Stout - Again, I plead ignorance.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 5, 2008)

I shan't be in watching (seats cost £200 that's nearly $500!...average price of fight seats in the UK £30) but I will be outside handing out flyers to our February show!
Jess Liaudin to win for sure! he's lovely, a really talented fighter and deserves to win! Allez Jess, Allez le Bleu!
Per Eklund probably.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 5, 2008)

*B.J. Penn* v Joe Stevenson - BJ no brainer
*Gabriel Gonzaga* v Fabricio Werdum - I like Gabriel but only time will tell
Jess Liaudin v *Marcus Davis - *I would go with Jess 
Wilson Gouveia v *Jason Lambert *- Not sure
Jorge Rivera v *Kendall Grove *- I like Kendall so I am hoping he can pull it out
Antoni Hardonk v Colin Robinson - Unsure
Paul Kelly v Paul Taylor - Paul Taylor bye an inch
James Lee v *Alessio Sakara - *not sure
Per Eklund v Sam Stout - Stout is going to kill him


----------



## Odin (Jan 8, 2008)

Theres no way im paying £200 for that card, i would like to see BJ pen but not that much.

PLus i would have to travel up to Newcastle.


----------



## rutherford (Jan 9, 2008)

B.J. Penn v *Joe Stevenson* 
*Gabriel Gonzaga* v Fabricio Werdum
*Jorge Rivera* v Kendall Grove


----------

